# audit tool-Do anyone



## joyce (Aug 9, 2007)

Do anyone have any good auditing tools.


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd recommend the Ingenix Audit Tool Kit.

Good luck.


----------



## mrssnail (Aug 9, 2007)

Medicare (palmetto GBA) has an audit E/M audit form. http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...0A8535248A9BC01A852573310066B156?OpenDocument
Check it out...


----------



## Dbpott (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are great tools. I might be taking on a part time job on auditing at home. This is something I really would like to do. I did take a class on it and I do it some in the Doctors office I am in now.


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 16, 2007)

Check out E/M Coder from Spring Management Systems.  www.emcoder.com 

Barbara


----------



## rcbaker (Oct 1, 2009)

kevin i notice you have a ccs. I am taking my exam in nov 1 2009. do you have any suggestions/tips i can use? my email address is rolunda@hotmail.com


----------

